# Rajon Rondo out indefinitely with fractured eye, nose



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dallas Mavericks point guard Rajon Rondo is out indefinitely with an orbital fracture to his left eye and a nasal fracture.
> 
> Rondo, 28, suffered the injury during a win over the Orlando Magic on Jan. 31 after the knee of teammate Richard Jefferson hit Rondo’s face as the point guard was on the ground.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/rajon-rondo-out-indefinitely-with-facial-fractures-162003103.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is good news for the Spurs, Thunder, Suns, and Pelicans.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Meh. Wouldn't be surprised if Dallas actually improves. The offense definitely runs smoother when Harris is running point. I've actually been eager to see how the Mavericks look w/ Harris starting.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Meh. Wouldn't be surprised if Dallas actually improves. The offense definitely runs smoother when Harris is running point. I've actually been eager to see how the Mavericks look w/ Harris starting.


Well you're going to get your chance, now. Just be careful what you wish for.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm confident in Harris as a starter. My main concern is the depth of the bench. Is Felton the backup PG now? Barea?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They actually started Barea at PG. Not sure why Harris doesn't get the start. I've wanted to gauge him as the starter ever since last year's postseason performance against the Spurs but Mavs won't give him a shot


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> They actually started Barea at PG. Not sure why Harris doesn't get the start. I've wanted to gauge him as the starter ever since last year's postseason performance against the Spurs but Mavs won't give him a shot


It might be more about Carlisle liking the way he runs the bench unit than it is about not giving him a shot to start.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can't Richard Jefferson just leave the league alone? He just seems like he ****s stuff up at this point. 

Way to destroy your point guards face you idiot. 

I've always disliked RJ. He needs to retire and then "shock" the world by admitting he's gay and write a book or something. Everyone knows you're gay RJ.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

R-Star said:


> Can't Richard Jefferson just leave the league alone? He just seems like he ****s stuff up at this point.
> 
> Way to destroy your point guards face you idiot.
> 
> I've always disliked RJ. He needs to retire and then "shock" the world by admitting he's gay and write a book or something. Everyone knows you're gay RJ.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wiz said:


> Tell us how you really feel.


You don't wanna know....


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> It might be more about Carlisle liking the way he runs the bench unit than it is about not giving him a shot to start.


That's the only explanation


----------



## hannahbeth1124 (Feb 5, 2015)

Annnnd Harris botched it. lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

kbdullah said:


> Meh. Wouldn't be surprised if Dallas actually improves. The offense definitely runs smoother when Harris is running point. I've actually been eager to see how the Mavericks look w/ Harris starting.


Jason Kidd had a really bad start to his Mavs career his second go-round (and Harris coincidentally was looking good in New Jersey). It's not working with Rondo but he's still the point guard you want going forward if you want to win a ring.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well this is unfortunate, I really did want to see what he still has left when engaged and surrounded by better teammates (relative to who he had in Boston). Not that I think he'll miss the playoffs or anything, but missing a big chunk of time in the middle of the season is really going to hurt his ability to develop some chemistry with that roster. 

I'm really glad the "trade him or don't trade him" drama isn't still hanging over the C's franchise, though. Happy Ainge pulled the trigger early, and Jae Crowder looks like a keeper in the "role player that sets a tone in the locker room" sense. Boston's Nick Collison, hopefully.


----------

